# Pregnant Sword and Platy



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

Just thought I'd share...

Both my Sunset Platy and one of my Pineapple Swordtails are pregnant. I saw several gravid spots on the both of them. They are both lightly-colored fish, so I could see many eyes. It's kind of cool, actually. (I wanted to get pictures, but the both of them are restless little buggers...)

Anyhow, I believe both of them are crossed with the male Sunset Platy (who seems to be the alpha male), which gives me Sunset Platy fry and Sunset Platy x Pineapple Sword fry. I'm looking forward to seeing what comes of that.

They aren't really huge yet, but I'm going to get a birthing tank cycled and ready so I can keep the majority of fry. Should be fun.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

i recently had the chance to see a true hybrid. they were very odd looking fish. the 1st half looked like a platy and the back half looked like a swordtail which included a sword on the male. i cant say they were the best looking fish i have seen but i must say they looked very unique.


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't know... They may be good, they may not. However, if, someday, I get to the point where I can get fish that look like Dando's avatar... I'll be pretty satisfied with the experimentation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

thats a lyretail swordtail. will take lotta time to get one of them going unless u get an established one and then linebreed.

for example, i found a male endler hybrid nearly a ago that displayed the chars of a swordtail. i had to breed him with a unhit female, picked the fry that showed more of teh swordtail char, bred him with a female from the same lot of fry, so on and so forth till a year later i was able to successfully breed a swordtail guppy. i am now concentrating on a twin swordtail guppy. its not easy at all Naz. its a lotta hard work, patience, sweat and tears.


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

Eluviet said:


> thats a lyretail swordtail. will take lotta time to get one of them going unless u get an established one and then linebreed.
> 
> for example, i found a male endler hybrid nearly a ago that displayed the chars of a swordtail. i had to breed him with a unhit female, picked the fry that showed more of teh swordtail char, bred him with a female from the same lot of fry, so on and so forth till a year later i was able to successfully breed a swordtail guppy. i am now concentrating on a twin swordtail guppy. its not easy at all Naz. its a lotta hard work, patience, sweat and tears.



...I know it will take time and I know it won't be easy. I never said it would be. I intend to take that time though; that's what I was saying. Even if my crossed fry doesn't come out the prettiest this first time, I'll be fine with it because I'm working towards a higher goal. This is my first livebearing tank anyways. The simple fact that they're going to have babies is already exciting and interesting.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

amen brother.!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

People have been crossing the platies and the swordtails for a while. Swordtails in the wild are green and not as cool looking as the ones we have today. The red and orange colors came from mixing platies in with them.


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

For sure.

I went to the store today and got the nursery tank set up. Here's a picture:


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

Is it a bad idea to put two pregnant fish in one birthing tank? They'd should be alright, right?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Watch them. Usually its fine, but sometimes one will be irritable and pick on the other. More hiding places will help. The fewer fish in the birthing tank, the fewer fry are eaten. But if they are both close to the drop date, both will likely be just sitting around.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I have that same decoration in my goldfish tank. The white pillar thing.


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

emc7 said:


> Watch them. Usually its fine, but sometimes one will be irritable and pick on the other. More hiding places will help. The fewer fish in the birthing tank, the fewer fry are eaten. But if they are both close to the drop date, both will likely be just sitting around.


I can never quite tell when they are about ready to drop. The both of them are relatively active, but the male platy still follows the female around like crazy. I think if they were separated, they might sit around.



bmlbytes said:


> I have that same decoration in my goldfish tank. The white pillar thing.


PetCo.


----------



## Dando (Apr 13, 2010)

***

I have recently breed marble swordtails with sunst platy's. A very unique hybrid That iv come across fish look very heathy and grow big they are 4 months old and have reached 4cm that's really good. =)


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

emc7 said:


> Watch them. Usually its fine, but sometimes one will be irritable and pick on the other. More hiding places will help. The fewer fish in the birthing tank, the fewer fry are eaten. But if they are both close to the drop date, both will likely be just sitting around.


Know what's funny? They are hiding in the same hiding spot, despite there being two. And they swim together a lot, when they actually swim. The both of them usually sit at the bottom or hide together.


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

Is that normal?


----------

